# Any flat chested breastfeeding moms out there?



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Or am I the only one? Though I seem to have no problems with milk supply, I sometimes get stares in the chest area followed by "you breastfeed?" It's also been suggested to me that my baby (who is growing like a weed) is hungry and I should start solids. I also hate the way there is NO decent nursing bra out there for me- I'm BARELY an A cup. Frustrating!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Mama that's horrible!! Do your best to just avoid people who are that ignorant. ( I'm not "flat chested" but I will say this- it doesn't matter how small or big or in-the-middle you are, you will always have your ability to completely breastfeed your baby questioned because people in our society do not understand/refuse to accept the dynamics of breastfeeding. )


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

I am barely a size a too and can say that it doesn't matter. Both my dc, now 7 and 12, grew quite nicely off ebf'ing. As for nursing bras, yep- next to impossible to find good ones for small-chested mama's (hint hint you wahms out there







) so I just went with sports bras. Don't let ppl put doubt in your head. If your dc is growing, filling the diaper and seems happy and content after eating, I wouldn't worry


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

But still nursing my 33 month old DD









I LOVE the Blue Canoe cross-over bra for nursing. Minimal support, easy access - I couldn't live without them: http://www.bluecanoe.com/e-store/pro...=3111818355447


----------



## sewmom (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamthesmilingone* 
As for nursing bras, yep- next to impossible to find good ones for small-chested mama's (hint hint you wahms out there







)









:

While I have made a few smaller bras, the majority of my custom bras are in the large band/cup range. I will have to work on a few A-cups for the smaller gals.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm overly endowed and I have the same issues LOL. I justed wanted to add that I learned in my LLL that your milk glands can be in your underarm area and even extend a little onto your back. I just wanted to throw that out there in case someone didn't know.

Kara


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello from another small-breasted breastfeeder! I guess that's partly why I found bf'ing my DS and DD so empowering, because my boobs never meant very much to me previously. They were never a source of pride, so to speak. Well that all changed when I decided to nurse my babes -- and what a wonderful revelation. But I know what you mean about bras. I do have one that fits, but I mostly wear tank tops under my shirts. I find they give the bit of support and coverage that I want, and are still easy to pull up for baby to nurse.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skana* 
I guess that's partly why I found bf'ing my DS and DD so empowering, because my boobs never meant very much to me previously. They were never a source of pride, so to speak. Well that all changed when I decided to nurse my babes -- and what a wonderful revelation.

ITA!


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Count me in! I'm a teensy-weensy AA (now proudly an A while nursing). These girls are small but mighty. Both my kids are giants and EBF for a long time. Yay me! ITA with the PP who said BF has been empowering. Previously my breasts have been of very little use to me. Now they're awesome.









BTW, the only nursing bra I've found (and I do have to wear one; I'm a major leaker and need something to hold the nursing pads) that works for me is Bravado.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I was barely a B at the end of my pregnancy and I had people telling me I wouldn't make enough milk- well I actually made too much milk







I had oversupply for the first 2 months. Just goes to show them...


----------



## lillake (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skana* 
Hello from another small-breasted breastfeeder! I guess that's partly why I found bf'ing my DS and DD so empowering, because my boobs never meant very much to me previously. They were never a source of pride, so to speak. Well that all changed when I decided to nurse my babes -- and what a wonderful revelation. But I know what you mean about bras. I do have one that fits, but I mostly wear tank tops under my shirts. I find they give the bit of support and coverage that I want, and are still easy to pull up for baby to nurse.









: Before breastfeeding I was an A, if that. After a short lived D cup during engorgment my breasts have settled into a nice B cup. I used to hate my breasts, but now I love how powerful they make me feel.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillake* 
Before breastfeeding I was an A, if that. After a short lived D cup during engorgment my breasts have settled into a nice B cup. I used to hate my breasts, but now I love how powerful they make me feel.









I never got to be a D cup!!!!! So jealous!!! (Or maybe I shouldn't be jealous b/c that actually sounds kinda painful...) But anyway I was an A before I was pregnant, now that I'm BFing I'm a B.


----------



## LoisLane (Mar 23, 2004)

I was barely an A prepregnancy and nursed my DS a year and now am nursing 15 mo old twins!!!

I, too, was worried about supply before my son was born (even though I read that size has nothing to do with production -- years of insecurity about being flat chested seeped into everything, I guess) and we had no problems at all. When I found out I was pregnant with twins, so many people assumed that meant you had to bottle feed. But we've been going strong as well from Day 1. One nurse at the hospital said to me "You have the PERFECT sized breasts for nursing twins." I hope she says that to all the mamas, because it gave me so much confidence.







:

AS for bras -- I found wearing a tank top with a built in shelf bra provides enough support. It makes for easy access for two, too


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benji'sMom* 
I never got to be a D cup!!!!! So jealous!!! (Or maybe I shouldn't be jealous b/c that actually sounds kinda painful...) But anyway I was an A before I was pregnant, now that I'm BFing I'm a B.

Careful what you wish for! I was a very small B prior to BFing and now I'm overflowing a D cup and I HATE it!! A big chest just gets in the way.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

sure, i could get a "sports bra" type nursing bra, or i could wear a tank, but i DON'T WANNA!!! call me picky, but i would LOVE a nursing bra made for the near boobless with underwire and padding... everything my normal bras are, but with a flap in the front. is this so much to ask for? the fact that i have yet to find a single A cup nursing bra of normal (not sport bra) design just further makes me feel like some sort of malformed oddity.

not too sound too much like a whiner (which i admit, i probably am) or like im overly insecure cause i do have plenty of other great features... im skinny and have a nice enough rear, a pretty face, and good hair. ok, i will soon be skinny again when i lose all the baby weight, and my face is slightly broken out at the moment probably due to neglect... but the point is i don't want to give anyone the impression my self image is low... i just wish i had more boobs! or at LEAST a decent nursing bra!


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Smallish here too. I stopped wearing bras a few years ago after I realized they were expensive and silly, since I didn't need the support (and still don't, even after the moderate increase in size from the baby). I now refer to them as nipple obscurers and tend to prefer camisoles to do the job







Baby is growing just fine and supply seems to be fine. Haven't gotten any oafish comments like you, thankfully -- I can't imagine how I'd respond.


----------



## lillake (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benji'sMom* 
I never got to be a D cup!!!!! So jealous!!! (Or maybe I shouldn't be jealous b/c that actually sounds kinda painful...) But anyway I was an A before I was pregnant, now that I'm BFing I'm a B.

Oh no, don't be jealous. I had no stretch markls on my boobs until engorgment, then they were covered. And it hurt like fire. Ouch!

http://images1.snapfish.com/347%3C%3...%3B79829nu0mrj
This was at day 3.







:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2002)

I had C's for the first few weeks after birth, wasn't much impressed by the "hugeness" I must say, and spent 12+ years nursing my 6 kids for 9-39 months each, with tiny A's. Never supplemented. None ate solids until well past 6 months, even a year.
My last babe stopped nursing at 39 months and I could still express milk over a year later.
SIZE DOESN'T MATTER!!!
;-)


----------



## DLsGroovyMoM (May 7, 2006)

Another barely A here!
Prepregnancy I was very selfconscious and always wished for bigger breasts. Toward the end I (much to my amazemnet) became a D!!!! I loved it as did dh







. I sadly had numerous supply issues and ds went on/stayed on strike at about 10 months. I had already began to lose my lovely new D's and now I'm even smaller than before







haven't worn a bra in years now...


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

I was large right after dd was born but shrunk back to my usual size after about 2 years (I still nurse my 3.5 year old). I don't have to wear a bra and love it and I always have penty of milk... well now I'm pregnant again so less milk but even with small breast I had no trouble nursing. I haven't ever experienced negative comments or anything about bfing so I don't know what anyone else thinks.


----------



## sasayaki (May 6, 2006)

Another barely-A momma checking in! All my nursing bras were baggy, cause I can't find anything smaller than a B







: I just wear a regular bra now.
My breast size used to always bug me, and my mom told me when I was growing up, hers didn't grow til she had kids. Well I had a kid, and they're still tiny! Bah! I think I managed a B for a week, tops. However, since nursing my babe (going on 2 years now), it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

Another A cup here. For the first few months, I was a C, now I'm about a B. I fully expect to be an A again after weaning. I have no supply issues at all ~ DD is one chunky EBF monkey







!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I am EPing... But I was not even an A before pregnancy, an A during pregnancy, and now a small B while Lactating. These little breasts work a little too well! I started out making 120 oz a day for the first few months. Then 75 for the next few months. I am still making 45ish oz a day at 11 months pp. (dd only takes around 35 oz a day) So don't ever listen to anyone that says small breasted women can't BF!!!!! I can feed twins, possibly triplets or quads through just pumping!







I am now so proud of my little breasts. Sure, the large breasted girls may have picked on me years ago... But I doubt they can say their breasts work so well! I love my little breasts!


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
I started out making 120 oz a day

WHOA! Talk about "small but mighty"! That's what I call myself, but you definitely take the cake.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillake* 
Oh no, don't be jealous. I had no stretch markls on my boobs until engorgment, then they were covered. And it hurt like fire. Ouch!

http://images1.snapfish.com/347%3C%3...%3B79829nu0mrj
This was at day 3.







:

Oh, Dear God, ouch!


----------



## lillake (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benji'sMom* 
Oh, Dear God, ouch!









Oh, and I should mention those are next to a 9 lb baby.







: Painful stuff!


----------



## sewmom (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillake* 
Oh, and I should mention those are next to a 9 lb baby.







: Painful stuff!

If that was a 9 pound baby, how heavy were the boobs?!







You're going to scare the other A-cuppers.


----------



## melbb (Mar 13, 2006)

I was an A pre-pregnancy and am now a B cup. My fav nursing bras (well, not really nursing bras but can be used as such) are Blue Canoe crossover and the Elita crossover.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm like a barely-B (but first thing in the morning I think a good full B! lol) but no, my boobs are not big. I've had a good enough supply to never have to supplement despite EP'ing. oversupply for the first 6-9 months actually. they're definitely bigger than they were before pregnancy/birth but they're nowhere NEAR my other bf'ing friends! I see them and think, holy milkmakers







or as DH likes to say, "milk-filled boobies".


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I was just thinking about this while nursing Ruby to sleep. I was an A cup prepreg - and am a full B now. Ruby gets all she wants and there is plenty in the freezer. I am proud of these working girls! I still occasionally have societal fears, but mostly, I feel like finally... size reallly doesn't matter.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

... i wasn't flat-chested when i *started* breastfeeding....









i was about a C-cup... first week, i climbed to about a D-cup....

and now i'm an A-cup. ... barely.







:


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

well, I'm a former breastfeeder, but definitely flat-chested









I never had an issue - went from an A (as in I still wear training bras







: ) to a D for the first month - held steady at a full C for a little over a year and then went back to an A (still love those training bras







)

I never had an issue feeding the boys - I make some darn cute chubby babies


----------



## sewmom (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
I was not even an A before pregnancy, an A during pregnancy, and now a small B while Lactating. These little breasts work a little too well! I started out making 120 oz a day for the first few months.

I am so jealous! My boobs are gigantic and heavy, they get in the way, my back and shoulders ache, and I have to be careful not to smother my little ones. You have none of these problems and that is WAY more milk than I can produce.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

No problems with milk supply. And my baby was off the charts, at one point gaining 1 lb. a week!









He's 20 months old now and still nursing. I think at their fullest I was a B cup. Now it's back to an A.

You know, I always hated my breasts before I had kids. Now I like them... they've been so good to us!


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

With dd i was an A, with ds I'm a B...full B before I feed
as for bras, I found the $2.99 silky ones at K-mart (or any similar store) worked great , I just pulled down to nurse...All I needed a bra for was to hold my pad in place


----------

